# Diptongos e hiatos



## sabrinita85

Hola fore@s:
Tengo varios problemas con diptongos e hiatos. O sea que muchas veces sé dónde poner el acento porque ya conozco la palabra y porque la he visto miles de veces.
Pero a veces tengo que escribir una palabra que he oído y que nunca he visto escrita y si se trata de diptongos e hiatos voy un poco por suerte.
He leído montones de reglas, pero ninguna me parece ser eficaz para esto.
¿Alguien tiene un buen método para que consiga poner bien los acentos en las palabras con diptongos e hiatos?


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola fore@s:
> Tengo varios problemas con diptongos e hiatos. O sea que muchas veces sé dónde poner el acento porque ya conozco la palabra y porque la he visto miles de veces.
> Pero a veces tengo que escribir una palabra que he oído y que nunca he visto escrita y si se trata de diptongos e hiatos voy un poco por suerte.
> He leído montones de reglas, pero ninguna me parece ser eficaz para esto.
> ¿Alguien tiene un buen método para que consiga poner bien los acentos en las palabras con diptongos e hiatos?



Ciao, Sabri. La tua domanda è molto generale, e la questione degli accenti in spagnolo è complessa per tutti, anche per i parlanti nativi.

Una regola generale è che si mette l'accento quando si rompe il dittong. Per esempio: "maíz", "país". In questo caso non c'è dittongo, perché l'accento cade sulla "i", e non la "a". Ci sono due sillabe in queste parole. In "vais" c'è dittongo. C'è soltanto una sillaba.

La migliore guida è la prononziazione.

Forse se dai qualche esempio concreto potremo vedere questa questione meglio.


----------



## sabrinita85

No, non è questione di una parola o due. Io sto cercando un metodo efficace per mettere l'accento su tutte le parole che contengono dittonghi e iati.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, Sabri. La tua domanda è molto generale, e la questione degli accenti in spagnolo è complessa per tutti, anche per i nativi.
> 
> Una regola generale è che si mette l'accento quando si rompe il dittongo. Per esempio: "maíz", "país". In questo caso non c'è dittongo, perché l'accento cade sulla "i", e non la "a". Ci sono due sillabe in queste parole. In "vais" c'è un dittongo. C'è soltanto una sillaba.
> 
> La migliore guida è la pronuncia.  (Il modo migliore per saperlo è lasciarsi guidare dalla pronuncia)
> 
> Forse se dai qualche esempio concreto potremo vedere (analizzare) meglio questa questione .


----------



## Outsider

Sabrina, ¿cuando dice "diptongos" se refiere a los diptongos decrecientes, como ái, o a los crecientes, como ié?


----------



## sabrinita85

Todo tipo de diptongo 

P.s.= ¡Puedes tutearme, ehh!


----------



## Outsider

Hay alguna variación entre dialectos en español, relativamente a diptongos crecientes y hiatos. Mira esta discusión, y los enlaces en ella.

En general, no es importante diferenciar un diptongo creciente de un hiato. Sólo es relevante para la ortografía de algunos monosílabos.

Los diptongos decrecientes normalmente se escriben con "y" ("rey"), o entonces tienen un acento gráfico ("habl*ái*s").


----------



## Cecilio

Outsider said:


> Hay alguna variación entre dialectos en español, relativamente a diptongos crecientes y hiatos. Mira esta discusión, y los enlaces en ella.
> 
> En general, no es importante diferenciar un diptongo creciente de un hiato. Sólo es relevante para la ortografía de algunos monosílabos.
> 
> Los diptongos decrecientes normalmente se escriben con "y" ("rey"), o entonces tienen un acento gráfico ("habl*ái*s").



I "diptongos decrecientes" non portano nevessariamente un acento scritto. Per esempio: "vaina", "reina". Nel caso di "habláis" si mette l'accento perché la parola è "aguda" (non so come si dice in italiano) e finisce in  "s".


----------



## Outsider

Tiene razón, Cecilio.

Me parece que en español los diptongos son generalmente acentuados en la vocal fuerte (a, e, o): _fuerte, reina_, etc.

Si ambas vocales son débiles (i, u), es la última que se acentúa: _ru*i*do_.

Por supuesto, "acentúa" es una excepción.


----------



## Cecilio

Outsider said:


> Tiene razón, Cecilio.
> 
> Me parece que en español los diptongos son generalmente acentuados en la vocal fuerte (a, e, o): _fuerte, reina_, etc.
> 
> Si ambas vocales son débiles (i, u), es la última que se acentúa: _ru*i*do_.
> 
> Por supuesto, "acentúa" es una excepción.



Ciao, Outsider. "Acentúa" non è esattamente una eccezione, ma un caso di iato. Se non ci fosse l'accento scritto, la pronuncia sarebbe [acéntua]. In questim casi, l'accento si usa per lasciare chiaro dove si deve pronunziare l'accento tonico.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, Outsider. "Acentúa" non è esattamente una eccezione (_un'eccezione_), ma un caso di iato. Se non ci fosse l'accento scritto, la pronuncia sarebbe [acéntua]. In questi casi, l'accento si usa per lasciare chiaro dove si deve pronunziare (_pronunciare_ è più comune)l'accento tonico.


----------



## Cecilio

Grazie, Claudi, per le tue correzioni!


----------



## sabrinita85

Socorro 


¡Qué lío!


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Socorro
> 
> 
> ¡Qué lío!



Sabri, io credo che sarebbe buono se tu ci dicessi qualche esempio concreto di quelle cose di cui tu abbia dubbi, perché il tema degli acccenti spagnoli è davvero complesso.


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm... provo a riformulare la domanda:
*Se vi trovate di fronte ad un esercizio in cui bisogna accentare delle parole (iati e dittonghi), come vi comportate? Quale ragionamento seguite?
Avete delle regole in mente che vi permettono di non fallire l'esercizio?*


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm... provo a riformulare la domanda:
> *Se vi trovate di fronte ad un esercizio in cui bisogna accentare delle parole (iati e dittonghi), come vi comportate? Quale ragionamento seguite?
> Avete delle regole in mente che vi permettono di non fallire l'esercizio?*



Sono sicuro che tantissimi spagnoli sbagliaressero in questo test! Queste cose sono molto difficili anche per noi ispano-parlanti.

Ci sono due tipi di dittonghi in spagnolo: crescenti e decrescenti.

- Crescenti: ua, ui, ie, io, ecc. L'accento cade nella seconda vocale. Per esempio: "vio", "vieron", "quiero", "suena", "cuéntame" (accento perché è "esdrújola".

- Decrescenti: au, eu, oi, ei, ecc. Accento sulla prima vocale. Esempi: "aura", "oigo", "peine", "péiname". Quando si rompe il dittongo si usa un accento: "reís", "¡Aúpa!", "oído".


----------



## sabrinita85

Ok, muchas gracias Ceci, y muchas gracias también a Outsider por sus enlaces interesantes


----------



## david79

Os contesto un poco rápido...

Hay tres tipos de diptongos:

- crecientes (con semivocal al principio): _ia, ie, io, ua, ue, uo (no encuentro ejemplos) _y
- decrecientes (con semivocal al final): _ai, ei, oi, au, eu, ou (no encuentro ejemplos);_
- con las dos vocales altas: _ui, iu_.

Los *diptongos en sílaba átona* no se acentúan *nunca*: _barbarie_. En sílaba tónica con tilde, se acentúa la vocal (no la semivocal): _miércoles_. Los *hiatos* se acentúan *siempre*, excepto en el caso de _ui. _Se pronuncia _jesuíta_, _huír_, pero se escribe_ jesuita, huir._

En Madrid (pero no, por ejemplo, en la dicción de mi padre, que es del norte de España) muchos, en teoría, diptongos, se pronuncian como hiatos. Ejemplos: _piano_ se pronuncia aquí _pi-a-no, triunfo_ se pronuncia_ tri-un-fo; guión_ se pronuncia _gui-ón._

Estos diptongos/hiatos pertencen ya al idiolecto de cada hablante. Yo digo _ma-nual_, pero una amiga mía tan madrileña como yo dice _ma-nu-al_. Es más, según ella, hay una diferencia fonética entre _vi-a-_je (sustantivo) y _via-je_ (imperativo cortés: "viaje con nosotros"). Yo pronuncio ambas en dos sílabas: _via-je_.


----------



## david79

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola fore@s:
> Tengo varios problemas con diptongos e hiatos. O sea que muchas veces sé dónde poner el acento porque ya conozco la palabra y porque la he visto miles de veces.
> Pero a veces tengo que escribir una palabra que he oído y que nunca he visto escrita y si se trata de diptongos e hiatos voy un poco por suerte.
> He leído montones de reglas, pero ninguna me parece ser eficaz para esto.
> ¿Alguien tiene un buen método para que consiga poner bien los acentos en las palabras con diptongos e hiatos?


 
No es una regla general, pero la etimología ayuda. Hay hiato cuando se pierde una consonante intervocálica latina. Ejemplo: (lat.) _audite_ > (esp.) _oíd._


----------



## sabrinita85

david79 said:


> No es una regla general, pero la etimología ayuda. Hay hiato cuando se pierde una consonante intervocálica latina. Ejemplo: (lat.) _audite_ > (esp.) _oíd._


Bueno eso no creo que me pueda ayudar mucho... a pesar de que he estudiado latín..


----------



## Outsider

Es _udire_ en italiano, ¿no es? Creo que se nota que hubo una elisión: _u*d*ire  oír_.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí es _udire_ o _sentire_... pero de mientras que pienso en eso... voy al diccionario y lo veo rápido.
Lo que buscaba yo, era un método eficaz para poner acentos en los hiatos y diptongos...


----------



## Outsider

No es difícil cuando ya se sabe pronunciar la palabra. Si no sabe la pronunciación, lo mejor es consultar un diccionario, o usar un _spellchecker_.


----------



## sabrinita85

En los exámenes (dictados  o comprensión auditiva) 
no se puede consultar el diccionario 
Pero bueno.. parece no haber solución para mi problema


----------



## Outsider

Diferenciar hiatos de diptongos crecientes en español solo es importante en algunos monosílabos. Lo que hay a hacer es memorizarlos. No son muchos (auque, para decirle la verdad, yo no los sepa todos). Fíjate en esta discusión.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, está muy bien el enlace y la discusión... trataré de aprenderme de memoria todo :'(


----------

